# Carbon Brushes



## Rab W19 (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys,

Potentially need to change the brushes on my in2detailing DA8 polisher but I can't find the spares that came with it.

Anybody know what replacement brushes I need & where I can get them please?

















Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

Did you manage to get any? I also need new ones.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If you get no joy from in2detailing I would just search for carbon brushes and pick something that looks about right. If the ones you get are a bit long they can be sanded down.

Example - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Motor-Carbon-Brushes-Electric-Replacement/dp/B07QXRMN2M/ref=sr_1_11


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Andy from Sandy said:


> If you get no joy from in2detailing I would just search for carbon brushes and pick something that looks about right. If the ones you get are a bit long they can be sanded down.
> 
> Example - https://www.amazon.co.uk/Motor-Carbon-Brushes-Electric-Replacement/dp/B07QXRMN2M/ref=sr_1_11


I wouldn't recommend this route to be honest. In a past life I used to strip and service electrical motors. Care must be taken to get the correct compound for the motor output otherwise you could fry the windings. Also, many are slightly different sizes but again, I wouldn't recommend sanding them to fit, the brush needs to be smooth to fit and slide easily in the brush holder, if they stick they will spark against the armature and either simply stop working or cause other issues.

Your best bet would be to contact In2detailing and ask them to sell you a set. They should be able to get the correct ones without a problem.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I had spare brushes made years ago for some DA polishers. 

Will try and find them and have a look and see if they are similar.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Mr carbon brush


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Your best bet would be to contact In2detailing


That was my first answer but what if they don't have any brushes?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you measure the size of the end of the brushes? (The rectangular end bit that touches the motor / commutator)


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Give these people a call, we used them regularly for all different kinds of brush replacements, they will know what you want and supply the correct type. You can't go wrong here.

Carbon Brushes


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Just seen how old the original post is ... forget everything I said I guess :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Vossman said:


> Just seen how old the original post is ... forget everything I said I guess :lol::lol::lol:


I never even looked! :lol:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Vossman said:


> Just seen how old the original post is ... forget everything I said I guess :lol::lol::lol:


Well spotted :thumb:


----------



## DavesGolfR (May 2, 2019)

I'm currently chasing up Imran for some spare brushes (the DA8 eats through them at a crazy rate) but failing that does anyone else know of any other suppliers? I'm surprised that no-one else has run into the same problem as the DA8 is quite a popular machine.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

DavesGolfR said:


> I'm currently chasing up Imran for some spare brushes (the DA8 eats through them at a crazy rate) but failing that does anyone else know of any other suppliers? I'm surprised that no-one else has run into the same problem as the DA8 is quite a popular machine.


I used to buy hundreds of brushes from this company. Good service, good products at a sensible price.

https://www.anglocarbon.com/


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

DavesGolfR said:


> I'm currently chasing up Imran for some spare brushes (the DA8 eats through them at a crazy rate) but failing that does anyone else know of any other suppliers? I'm surprised that no-one else has run into the same problem as the DA8 is quite a popular machine.


I'm surprised that any electrical motor can go through carbon brushes at such a rate? it sounds like there could be a fault, or the incorrect brushes have been fitted to the polisher which could cause accelerated wear, if they are the wrong compound. Brushes usually last years. I can't remember there last time I put new brushes in a polisher, and have never fit any to my vacuums either. In fact the last time I replaced any brushes was when I used to service electrical motors in a past life for a few years.


----------

